# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  PornHub отказывается от Flash в пользу HTML5

## olejah

Самый популярный порносайт PornHub отказался от технологии Flash в пользу HTML5. Такой выбор был продиктован стремлением модернизировать сайт и сделать его более безопасным для своих 60 миллионов ежедневных посетителей.

PornHub известен тем, что предлагает выплаты исследователям в области безопасности, которые обнаруживают уязвимости и багги в сайте.

Теперь PornHub отказывается от Adobe Flash и полностью переходит на HTML5, который славится более быстрой загрузкой и помогает избежать эксплуатации множества уязвимостей, которые присутствуют в Adobe Flash.

Здесь можно ознакомиться с уведомлением о переходе на HTML5 от владельцев PornHub.

PornHub является частью конгломерата MindGeek, который управляет еще несколькими сайтами для взрослых. Неудивительно, что организация такого масштаба имеет миллионы платежеспособных клиентов, следовательно, им необходимо использовать новые, более защищенные технологии.

Решение было принято после того, как в плагине Adobe было обнаружено 36 уязвимостей – шокирующее число. Некоторые из этих уязвимостей активно эксплуатируются в настоящее время.

PornHub отказались от Flash практически одновременно с тем, как то же самое сделали такие браузеры как Chrome и Firefox. Несмотря на это, большинство сайтов поддерживают как HTML5, так и Flash.

Пользователям Firefox, которые не обновились до последней версии браузера заблокируют Flash.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Ilya Pashkovsky

А что, полезно ведь)

----------


## Вадим Орлов

ну прям не знаю что сказать)

----------

